# Help the fire victims if you can



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If any of our members can help any of the victims that have lost property or belongings in the dreadful wildfires that have swept so much of Portugal can they please take a look at the FB page POR PORTUGAL- PELOS PORTUGUESES at the link below & see who needs what in their closest area & help if they can.

I drove some stuff up to Serta today & a VERY large part of that area & those communities are as badly damaged as my own area of Pedrogao Grande.

Thanks

https://www.facebook.com/groups/623472001156843/?pnref=story 

Hope it's OK for me to post the link?


----------

